# Elephant Ears and Sulcatas?



## erdavis (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey guys! I have recently moved Turbo/Turbetta, my 3 year 5.5 pound Sulcatas outdoor enclosure. It is right NEXT to some elephant ears. They don't hang low enough for him to reach them bc we keep them trimmed, they just provide shade. Also i looked it up once and saw that they dont really eat them, so i figured they were alright to keep there. Well Today I came home to find the hose (usually kept right next to it) in his enclosure, I guess my dad did some yard work and set it in there for a minute and forgot to take it out. I didn't think much of it. But just now I noticed that the ears looked chewed up. And then also noticed that the trunk/stemmed looked bent. I don't remember seeing the elephant ears being in there, but I am guessing that the hose accidently bent the ears down so he could eat some. Now I'm worried. I tried looking it up and see that it's okay for some species, but am getting mixed reviews for sullys. I know they are high in oxalates, but are they actually toxic?? Either way I will make sure it never happens again, but I'm worried. While we are at it, can you tell me if philodendron is toxic/something I should worry about? It is also outside the enclosure but is close by. 
Thank you guys! I am pretty worried, I'd feel awful if he got sick


----------



## erdavis (Jun 28, 2015)

One more thing while we're at it.. I never know where the best place to put my threads are. Lol. This is a diet question, but I am asking specifically for sulcatas. I know either is probably allowed, but i never know which would get the most educated responses of course uneducated responses are welcomed either way though


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2015)

Elephant ear, colocasia, is toxic to most animals due to the high oxalate content, however, it is part of the regular diet of some species of tortoise. Species like the Manouria or some other rain forest tortoises.

Sulcata will eat anything. I wouldn't allow him to eat very much of the colocasia.

It's nice if members put their threads where they will get the most viewing, however, if one of the moderators feels it would do better in a different location, we'll move it, so don't worry about it. Because this one had to do with food, I feel it belongs in the diet and food section. But if it had been put in the Sulcata section there would have been no harm done.


----------



## Amanda81 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jeff, one the sudans, go ahold of an elephant ear a couple weeks ago, ate the whole damn thing. It was a big mammoth one. I freaked out, worried, watched him like a hawk, and in the end he is fine. It's been 3 weeks and I haven't seen any odd side effects or anything. I fixed the issue so it wouldn't be a problem anymore.


----------



## erdavis (Aug 22, 2015)

Oops I thought I replied a long time ago! Thank you so much! I was really worried too. I have been checking every morning to make sure none are hanging in the enclosure again. I never noticed how fast they grow!!


----------

